# It's supposed to go up to 30° today



## Charlie Parker

C'est la canicule ces derniers temps. En plus de la température, on parle de celle ressentie. Aujourd'hui, par exemple, la météo prévoit qu'il fera 30° avec une température ressentie de 39°. Je devrais connaître une façon naturelle dire la phrase en en-tête parce que j'écoute la radio tout le temps, mais pour l'instant je suis à court d'idées. Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_La météo prévoit qu'il fera 30° aujourd'hui _Il manque l'idée "up to."
_La température est censée monter jusqu'à 30° aujourd'hui._
_Il devrait faire 30°..._
Qu'est-ce qui vous vient spontanément ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Il devrait faire jusqu'à 30 °C. 
La température devrait monter à 30°C /jusqu'à 30°C.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Missrapunzel. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Foxynet

Il devrait faire/fera près de 30°C aujourd'hui.
la température devrait atteindre/approcher (les) 30°C aujourd'hui.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Foxynet. Tes phrases expriment bien ma pensée en anglais.


----------



## janpol

pour demain, on prévoit des maxima atteignant 30°C
la (fort utile) notion de "température ressentie" doit être typiquement américaine : nous ne l'utilisons pas; les températures sont enregistrées à l'ombre et sous abri.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci janpol. C'est intéressant. Au Canada, quand il fait froid en hiver, on parle du refroidissement éolien ou du facteur vent (probablement un anglicisme "wind factor").


----------



## Kecha

janpol said:


> pour demain, on prévoit des maxima atteignant 30°C
> la (fort utile) notion de "température ressentie" doit être typiquement américaine : nous ne l'utilisons pas; les températures sont enregistrées à l'ombre et sous abri.


Mais justement, on parle parfois de "température ressentie" par rapport à la température sous abris, lorsqu'il y a du vent par exemple.


----------



## janpol

CITATION  : on parle parfois de "température ressentie"
"parfois" ? Jamais entendu Romejko évoquer cette notion


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Au Canada, quand il fait froid en hiver, on parle du refroidissement éolien ou du facteur vent (probablement un anglicisme "wind factor").


 Bonjour,

En fait... à la météo ils parlent de _l'indice de refroidissement éolien_ ou bien du _facteur éolien_.
C'est en langage familier qu'on dit _facteur vent_ pour "wind chill factor". Et en été, c'est du _facteur humidex_ qu'on parle.  

Température réelle *+* facteur humidex/éolien = température ressentie

J'aurais répondu à peu près comme les autres à ta question, sauf que je dis _maximum(s)_ au singulier comme au pluriel. 
À ce sujet, voir cette page. 

Ce qui me vient spontanément (_ça =_ _la température ou le thermomètre_) : _Ça devrait grimper jusqu'à 34° aujourd'hui ! _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. J'aurais dû penser à _grimper._


----------



## pointvirgule

Aussi : _Le mercure va grimper jusqu'à 30 degrés._ 
(En fait, 34 aujourd'hui à Montréal, 42 avec l'humidex. Brutal pour les pauvres nordiques que nous sommes.)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pointvirgule. Je suis sûr d'avoir entendu ça à Radio Canada.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Aussi : _Le mercure va grimper jusqu'à 30 degrés._
> (En fait, 34 aujourd'hui à Montréal, 42 avec l'humidex. Brutal pour les pauvres nordiques que nous sommes.)


 J'ai écrit _thermomètre_, plus haut, mais c'est _mercure _qu'on dit en général.

J'ai écrit 34° exprès, mais je suis plus optimiste... d'où « devrait », plutôt que « va ».


----------



## Kecha

janpol said:


> CITATION  : on parle parfois de "température ressentie"
> "parfois" ? Jamais entendu Romejko évoquer cette notion


ben on a pas du regarder les mêmes jours ! je le dit même aussi alors...


----------



## janpol

Possible, Kecha...
Cette correction mathémathique des températures en fonction de la force du vent n'est tout de même pas dans notre "culture"...


----------



## Kecha

ben, le vent n'est pas vraiment une problématique nationale, à part les régions soumises au mistral, on est rarement concerné par un gros vent qui fait baisser les températures de façon assez significatives pour le mentionner...


----------



## xaipete

Il me semble étrange qu'on dit "heat index" pour cette température ressentie, sans référence à l'humidité!


----------



## Meille

On ne parle pas de "heat index" mais du "humidex". Et en hiver, du "wind chill factor" parce que, oui, ici ça fait *beaucoup* de différence!


----------



## xaipete

"Heat index" est peut-être AE, alors.  Je n'ai jamais entendu "humidex" ici au Wisconsin.  Comme vous dites, "wind chill factor" est très important.  Nous trouvons le froid normal, mais une telle chaleur est extraordinaire.


----------



## doinel

Nicomon said:


> J'ai écrit _thermomètre_, plus haut, mais c'est _mercure _qu'on dit en général.
> 
> Comme il y a de plus en plus des thermomètres sans mercure, ta proposition marche très bien.


----------



## Nicomon

xaipete said:


> "Heat index" est peut-être AE, alors. Je n'ai jamais entendu "humidex" ici au Wisconsin.


 Selon Termium Plus, *humidex* semble en effet êtree une expression canadienne. 

Pour *heat index* on dit _indice de chaleur_... mais les définitions ne sont pas les mêmes. 


@ doinel :  merci.


----------



## xaipete

J'ai une question liée.  On dit "il doit grimper à 30."  En hiver,  alors, "il doit _____ à 0?"  Dit-on "descendre" ou y a-t-il un meilleur mot?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il doit baisser à 30° ?


----------



## xaipete

Merci Charlie.  Je pense qu'il faudra attendre un peu pour utiliser l'expression, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## janpol

il tombe, chute, dégringole...


----------



## xaipete

Merci Janpol!


----------



## wildan1

xaipete said:


> "Heat index" est peut-être AE, alors. Je n'ai jamais entendu "humidex" ici au Wisconsin. Comme vous dites, "wind chill factor" est très important. Nous trouvons le froid normal, mais une telle chaleur est extraordinaire.


 
FR _indice humidex* _= AE_ humiture_

*Des météorologues français ont utilisé ce terme sur TV5 ce matin, en parlant du temps très chaud en France actuellement.


----------



## xaipete

Merci Wildan1.  C'est intéressant.  Le Service national du météo dit "heat index", et le lien me montre le même graphique que je viens de voir, intitulé "heat index", dans notre journal quotidien.  Il me semble que "humiture" est égale à "heat index" en AE, mais que le "heat index" canadien est différent.  En tout cas, il fait chaud!


----------

